# Giant buys Colnago



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

That's what I heard...


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Say It Ain't So ! I think I'll go into my corner and cry myself to sleep....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

lastchild said:


> That's what I heard...


source of the info?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

lastchild said:


> That's what I heard...


and that means little.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

It ain't so.....

that's what I heard anyway


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> source of the info?


Hickey doesn't play around.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

do you honestly think i would post the name of a source of information on a public forum?
who cares who told me...either it's true or it's not...i hope it's not but i fear it is.
at interbike we'll know...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Giant buys Colnago, Shimano buys Campagnolo...I can't wait for the next rumour


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I really hope this is not true! This will be worse than when Trek bought then killed off Klein.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that there is no way this happened/is happening/will happen.

Ernesto a.) doesn't need the money, b.) has too much pride, c.) has no reason to sell out to a company with inferior technology just to get access to their distribution.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

lastchild said:
 

> do you honestly think i would post the name of a source of information on a public forum?
> who cares who told me...either it's true or it's not...i hope it's not but i fear it is.
> at interbike we'll know...


With all due respect, you've been on this forum for less than a month...You post something that is very hard to believe.. How do we know you are not a troll? 

I just asked for some backup to prove your claim...I didn't ask for a persons name...

oh and by the way, I slept with Megan Fox last night


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> With all due respect, you've been on this forum for less than a month...You post something that is very hard to believe.. How do we know you are not a troll?
> 
> I just asked for some backup to prove your claim...I didn't ask for a persons name...
> 
> oh and by the way, I slept with Megan Fox last night


My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.....oh, and Giant is buying Colnago. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> With all due respect, you've been on this forum for less than a month...You post something that is very hard to believe.. How do we know you are not a troll?
> 
> I just asked for some backup to prove your claim...I didn't ask for a persons name...
> 
> oh and by the way, I slept with Megan Fox last night


i wish i had enough free time to be a troll!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that there is no way this happened/is happening/will happen.
> 
> Ernesto a.) doesn't need the money, b.) has too much pride, c.) has no reason to sell out to a company with inferior technology just to get access to their distribution.


You might be pushing it with c.

Ernesto ain't no spring chicken. Lots of succession planning ends this way. Future generations either do not want or do not have the ability to keep the company as a going concern. 

Seems perfectly reasonable to me. I would think Pinarello would make a better suitor knowing how to treat a boutique brand, but money talks baby.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I heard Colnago sold out to Trek.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

This comes up every couple of years.
NOT TRUE.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

I probably should have rephrased the post...I was just curious if anyone else had heard these rumors.
It was from a very reputable source.
I've owned 2 Colnagos and was contemplating buying another...


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Absolutely totally nonsense! This rumor has been circulating since 2006 when Bicycle Retailer and Industry News in a prime example of journalistic incompetence published the rumor that a sale had taken place. This was immediately denied both by Giant and Colnago and there is no entry in the Milan corporate registry (makes you wonder upon what authority they wrote the story in the first place, when neither of the parties supposedly involved had confirmed the story, and there was no institutional confirmation either?) Anybody still speaking of this 3 years later is simply an uninformed prat.

Her is one of the past go arounds about this same topic:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=150732&highlight=colnago+giant

I suppose there is some chance that the story may one day come true, but given the past history, before anybody restarts the rumor mill, it is important to get verifiable facts from verifiable sources first.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yes...Yes I do.*



lastchild said:


> do you honestly think i would post the name of a source of information on a public forum?
> who cares who told me...either it's true or it's not...i hope it's not but i fear it is.
> at interbike we'll know...



I don't think you should post anything you can't back up with some sort of factual information. If the only information you have is a friend telling you, you should at least tell how your friend would be privy to such info....otherwise, you should keep it to yourself.


And...to whoever said, "Colnago has no reason to sell out to a company with inferior technology just to get access to their distribution." 

I disagree. I love Colnagos and wish I had one, but I doubt that Giants cycling technology is inferior to anyones. One look at thier time trial bikes and thier Rabobank bikes should tell you that. You might not like Giants, but I doubt its b/c they lack any technological know-how. 

-Smarty


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

It had better not be true, because I was hoping to buy Colnago.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Professor funk said:


> It had better not be true, because I was hoping to buy Colnago.


That makes you late to the party twice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

I can confirm that Colnago has NOT been bought by Giant!!! We are more interested in finding out how the rumor started...just out of curiosity!
Colnago America


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*dog days of summer...*



Colnago America said:


> I can confirm that Colnago has NOT been bought by Giant!!! We are more interested in finding out how the rumor started...just out of curiosity!
> Colnago America


These stupid unsubstantiated rumors are probably just due to the "dog days of summer" syndrome...  Also previously this summer there was a rumor that surfaced stating that Campagnolo was bought by Shima-NO or some other far east company. Also not true. Unfortunately some people believe everything they read or hear from any source and then conclude that the item is valid. The internet is a great source for information but there is also much misinformation. 
Forza Italia...


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Colnago America said:


> I can confirm that Colnago has NOT been bought by Giant!!! We are more interested in finding out how the rumor started...just out of curiosity!
> Colnago America


:idea: 
Oh, goodie. That means I can still buy Colnago. Ha ha, stitch that Giant!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Professor funk said:


> :idea:
> Oh, goodie. That means I can still buy Colnago. Ha ha, stitch that Giant!


Don't worry, the majority of Colnago frames are probably made by Giant in Taiwan for Colnago at this point.


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Don't worry, the majority of Colnago frames are probably made by Giant in Taiwan for Colnago at this point.


After I've bought the company, they won't be. They'll have less gaudy paint schemes than the current crop too - and you'll be able to design your own paint scheme... as long as it doesn't include lots of spiders and webs, of course. 

Watch out for the limited edition Colnago C-Funky, oh yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that there is no way this happened/is happening/will happen.
> 
> Ernesto a.) doesn't need the money, b.) has too much pride, c.) has no reason to sell out to a company with inferior technology just to get access to their distribution.


i am pretty sure that giant owns more tech and has way better R&D than Colnago. seriously, giant is huge and makes frames for many other companies.


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

loudog said:


> i am pretty sure that giant owns more tech and has way better R&D than Colnago. seriously, giant is huge and makes frames for many other companies.


kjmunc may be referring to the fact that ATR supply Colnago with carbon components. ATM also supply Ferrari. Sometimes smaller is better 

I don't know about R&D. Giant may have better in terms of frame geometry and such. ATR may have better in terms of carbon component manufacture. Like I said, I don't know - and check out the cunning use of "may" and "sometimes". Basically all I've done is proferred an opinion here.

Anyway, it'll all be irrelevant when I've bought Colnago - get the rumours started...

Shock announcement: British Funkster buys Colnago from under the noses of Giant.

Anyone fancy a job? The first post I'd have filled is Director of Artistics and Aesthetics (Damien Hurst's application will NOT be considered). Then we'd have a recall of all the ugly 2009 paint schemes. *hee hee*


----------

